# Bluebox



## michback (19. Mai 2004)

Wie kann ich eine Farbe auf transparent setzen. Ich möchte etwas vor einer blauen Wand aufnehmen und dann mit einen Hindergrundfilm versehen.

Adope Premiere


----------



## goela (19. Mai 2004)

In dem Du die Option "Transparenz" anwendest! Dort gibt es verschiedene Einstellungen für die Transparenz (Alpha Kanal, Greenbox, Bluebox etc.)


----------



## michback (19. Mai 2004)

*Danke*

danke

Und wo finde ich diese Option (PS: habe nur eine 30 Tage testversion) ohne Plugins.

Brauche ich eine Plugin?


----------



## stuggiforlife (19. Mai 2004)

müsste mit der 30 tage version normal gehn.
lege dein video clip den du vor bluescreen gefilmt hast in videospur 2 und den,
den du dann im hintergrund sehen willst in videospur 1a.
dan rechtsklick auf clip in vs 2 und dann video optionen und da transparenz
und als key -typ bluescreen wählen fertig.


----------



## michback (20. Mai 2004)

*Ich habe die option Transparent nicht*

ich habe es so gemacht wie du geschrieben hattest. Jedoch beim rechtsklick fehlt mir die Videooption.

habe 7.0 Prev


----------



## matrix4 (9. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Ich hätte eine Frage an Michback. Woher hast du die 30 Tage Testversion runtergeladen. 
Danke, ciao, Christoph


----------



## michback (9. Januar 2005)

http://www.adobe.com/products/tryadobe/main.jsp

oder einfach googeln "adobe premiere trial"


----------



## matrix4 (9. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank Michback! thanks


----------



## ts_tommy (10. Januar 2005)

*Re: Danke*

sollen wir dein gewähltes videoprogramm erraten ?!

schau mal bei den effekten - da müsste es eine gruppe für transparenzen geben

seas


----------

